# Wax Moths



## John D. (Sep 5, 2007)

Maybe Xentari BT Aizawai? Got it through Sundance on this forum. I haven't used it yet so I can't give you any experience on it.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

*moths*

if you have hive beetles AND moths in the hive you should consider crowding the bees into a smaller space(one or more less boxes) to help them defend themselves. good luck,mike


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

I am very sorry to read of your moth problem, and I am sure that you are in great distress. ...My moth control method has no real bearing to your case, but I am posting here so maybe you'll get a laugh out of it--to kinda lift your spirits, if I can.
Every night four of those little lizzards with suctioncups on their feet, so that they can walk on glass, come and hang out on the one window here by this computer. They are only abot4-5" long, and seem to move painfully slow--like arthritic turtles or something---until a moth flutters by...Then, quick as a flash, they are swallowing that rascal. Never seen anything like it. I root and cheer for them evrytime they strike.
I do want to wish you the best of luck in dealing with your problem. I really do. Hang in there, guy. Chin up! PipPip, and all that rot...


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Limit the space. Freeze the infested combs and then give them back or not depending on what they need for room. Obviously the bees aren't able to guard what they have.


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

Lt. Willi, thx for the laugh! Cheerio!

I did _not_ see any moth/larvae/silk on the combs. It all was on, or directly underneath the screened bottom board. The girls have drawn out all 10 frames of one deep, and 2 more in an upper deep fully, + some partials. 

Do I remove frames of foundation and add them back? The AJ's trap had a dozen beetles -- all the rest were in the crud underneath the SBB. And I squished every last one I could. 

I noticed my post title was edited.  I'm red-headed Irish, and in a temper am not noted for tact and discretion.  

Thx for the input. I'm thinking it all thru.

Summer


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

I am not certain I would consider adding pollen patties at this time of year. you might wish to monitor the pollen coming into the hive and reconsider this decision. most of the hives here are quite overburdened with pollen (this in itself can create it's own problems) and the patties become magnets for shb.

so did I get it right that you had a solid bottom board under a screened bottom board and the hive debris was accumulating on the solid bottom board?

ps... next time scrape it into the smoker, it burns awfully well.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Remove the solid bottom and leave the screen open. The purpose of the screen bottom is to allow the mites and other undesirables to fall to the ground.


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

I am feeding pollen patties and syrup, and they are consuming both. These are new hives, with no reserves. They brought in pollen the first few weeks. But then the wildflower bloom stopped due to drought (no rain since March) and mowing.

This is a rural agricultural area, but it's *all* beef cattle ranching on pasture. And God bless these Czech and German farmers; they are nothing if not tidy. Everything is kept mowed and weed (wildflower) free. I cannot find a bloom of anything around here. Not a blessed thing. We will be planting clover/vetch and wildflower mixes to bump that up. We are also campaigning the neighbors to consider rotating in some clover/buckwheat, etc.

I will keep an eye out and see what comes up next.
Thanks, friends.
(Lady) Summer


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

summer writes:
And God bless these Czech and German farmers; they are nothing if not tidy.

tecumseh replies: and they love their beer and kolache, at the end and the beginning of the day. yep... gotta love 'em.

ps currently here (we have had a bit of rain) there is a bit of flowering vines in the tree canopy (which I don't really see the girls working but I can hear them toiling away).


----------



## John D. (Sep 5, 2007)

My hives are in Colorado County & we've had maybe .10 inches since March. Neighboring counties north & south have gotten some but we're still looking. I put a super on each hive in early March not knowing what to expect & they still have not started working them but the 2nd hive body is about 80% full of honey as of last weekend so I won't have to feed for a while. The bees are working my wifes black-eyed peas pretty good & the crepe myrtles are just about to bloom in the yard so they are getting some help. I am trying to raise some Vitex saplings to replant & establish for more consisten foraging but we'll have to wait & see.


----------



## d.asly (Apr 28, 2008)

tecumseh said:


> summer writes:
> "And God bless these Czech and German farmers; they are nothing if not tidy...." [A]nd they love their beer and kolache...


what about the polka? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WCMzRLov58


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

The local radio station plays 2 hours of polka M-F, 10:00-12:00, Sat. 8:00-12:00. I can go to a Czech mass 2x per month, and it's not unusual to hear it in the grocery store. Alas, can't read it, can't speak it. Not without a few beers, anyway. 

Summer


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

My wife's grandmother could read it...Her parents moved here from the old country at the turn of the century. My wife is 1/4 Czech, and I am MOST glad for it.. To stay with the likes of me for 35 years takes patience and backbone...
John--I sent you a PM..This fall I will have a big bunch of vitex seeds, and will surely have a million sprouts in the spring that I will be glad to share if yours don't make it....My email is [email protected] if you need any. Feel free to write. That goes for you, too Lady Summer ,and any other in interest. Vitex is beautiful when in full bloom. 
Rick


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

I agree with John D. and have experience using Xentari Bt Aizawai, also know as Certan or B-401. I have kept around forty supers of drawn comb many were used for brood rearing. That was treated with Xentri Bt Aizawai and not one sign of wax moth infestation. If you get it from Sundance you will get enough dry mix to make many gallons of mix. Spray and forget about wax moths.


----------



## Scuba~Bee (Jun 13, 2008)

*Help for Summer (my first post)*

Hey guys, this is my first post and unfortunately it is about Waxmoths. I have heard great things about the "Xenatari BT Aizawai" that John D. was talking about. Have not had to use it yet.... Till I went out to my hives this evening. Looks like I will be using it this weekend. Noticed some waxmoths buzzing around my hives. Grrrrr. My father and other fellow beekeepers that I know have used it and praise it for the "pesticide free" properties along with the suffering death that they go through! 

As for plants to plant, I would highly recommend the Crimson Clover and any type of butterfly bush, I prefer the Black Knight Butterfly bush personally. 

Also, I would check all your frames to see if any larvae got into the uncapped cells. If you notice any waxmoth larvae, throw the whole frame into the freezer. Another great "pesticide free" process to eliminate these disgusting pests.

Good luck Summer


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

I use the Certan too. Does it have to be applied every year?



dickm


----------



## Beeboy01 (May 20, 2008)

Just get a piece of sheet metal like some flashing or a old cookie sheet and slide it between the screened bottom board and the solid bottom board. Every week or so pull the "tray" out and scrape the crud off of it. Been do it with my four hives for over five years and it has worked well for me. If you are lucky you will get to squish a few small hive beetles each time you check the tray.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>It all was on, or directly underneath the screened bottom board.

That's just normal


----------



## coffeecakekid (Aug 16, 2007)

trichogramma wasps are sopposed to lay there eggs in moth eggs i have put them in my garden and they have removed tamatoe worms, corn borers, potatoe bugs, and moths, and they dont effect bees. they are also very inexpensive


----------

